# Microsoft Outlook 2007 : Cannot Send/Receive Email Behind TrendMicro IWSS Proxy



## ananddhouni (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for reply...... not a single user behind IWSS proxy server is able to configure outlook 2007 account. i have trioed opening 110 port in proxy but it did not work.i m attaching error snap shot for reference


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

Are you sure the address of the Exchange server is correct? Those errors seem to indicate Outlook is not pointed to the correct server.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

ananddhouni - I have moved the Posts and created a new Thread here. You were originally subscribed from an ancient Thread.


----------

